
Google Nexus One has built in potty mouth reduction. | That Critic Guy - sinbsd
http://www.thatcriticguy.com/article/google-nexus-one-has-built-potty-mouth-reduction
======
dschobel
Blog spam of reuters story:
[http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2010/01/22/google’s-nexus...](http://blogs.reuters.com/mediafile/2010/01/22/google’s-nexus-
one-muzzles-the-foul-mouthed/)

To the submitter, rather than submitting everything you blog about (as
evidenced here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=sinbsd>), maybe you
should cut back until some people start up-voting your stuff.

